# Advice needed marmoset and council!!



## Pestclearuk (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi all I was hoping someone could offer some advice, I have had my marmoset monkeys for about 3-4 years now in asset up in the garden heater, light, trees, correct diet ect. Everything was fine in my old house( it's a council property) I did an exchange to another area different council the tenants that lived her before where a nightmare to put it nicely they where not allowed any pets cos of the way they was treated, so when the neighbours found out we had dogs ferrets and monkeys complained!! ( even though the neighbours had never set eyes on us and was on holiday at the time!!) so we had to apply for permission the council said! They wanted us to get references from our old neighbours which we did no problems! ( new neighbours back off holiday and like us! :devil anyway got a letter today to say that we could have the dogs, cat and lizard BUT we can't have the ferrets or the monkeys as they are not normal family pets! Well I am not giving up without a fight so I ask if anyone has come across this or has any advice thanks in advance and hope you can understand this post!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Pestclearuk said:


> Hi all I was hoping someone could offer some advice, I have had my marmoset monkeys for about 3-4 years now in asset up in the garden heater, light, trees, correct diet ect. Everything was fine in my old house( it's a council property) I did an exchange to another area different council the tenants that lived her before where a nightmare to put it nicely they where not allowed any pets cos of the way they was treated, so when the neighbours found out we had dogs ferrets and monkeys complained!! ( even though the neighbours had never set eyes on us and was on holiday at the time!!) so we had to apply for permission the council said! They wanted us to get references from our old neighbours which we did no problems! ( new neighbours back off holiday and like us! :devil anyway got a letter today to say that we could have the dogs, cat and lizard BUT we can't have the ferrets or the monkeys as they are not normal family pets! Well I am not giving up without a fight so I ask if anyone has come across this or has any advice thanks in advance and hope you can understand this post!


The first thing I will say is, the council have every right to pick and choose what you can and cant keep in there properties.

However, you do have a right to question them and try to convince them.

I assume you have them all setup in the house at the moment? Properly?

It might be worth, asking if you could arrange for one of the housing officers to come meet you at your home. You can then show them your enclosures, explain your cleaning regimes, etc etc to try and win them round.

Right now, you just have a beuracrat rubber stamping letters. getting someone round could really change things.

Also, invite the neighbours round for a drink, show them the setups and what not so they are more comfortable with the situation. they may even fall in love with them. lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Agreed, try to ask them round and get to know them.
Let them see for themselves what you have and how well you care for them.
Alas, as they have already complained you may find it hard to go back.
Chin up... I'm sure something positive will happen.
Best of luck.
X


----------



## Pestclearuk (Mar 1, 2014)

Well the neighbours that complained came back off holiday and they like us have invited us for a drink in there's and invited us to go to there holiday apartment!!!( but they jumped the gun and complained guess they thought we was like the neighbours they had before!) well the marmosets where in a cage inside for 2 days while we moved but now they are happy back outside in there set up both neighbours love them and don't have a problem just have to deal with the council, it's just frustrating that they think all council tenants are the same as the last people where bad with animals they think we are too! As a new neighbour wrote us a letter explaining she didn't have a problem and the housing officer called her and said but there was a problem in that house before!!! (We ain't the same bloody people :devil: ) we are meeting the 5 needs of our marmosets and following the code of practice ect. I understand that it's up to them but how can they say that it's not normal everyone has different likes ect like I couldn't think why someone would want a spider but it's your choice! Anyway I know I'm not normal :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

if your neighbours are happy now then all will be fine.
councils only allow domestic pets and believe it or not chickens but only hens.lol
Its down to neighbours excepting.
after 2yrs your enclosures become a fixture.
so don't fall out with neighbours till then.
but what council says goes.
and there's no appeal.
But sounds like alls gonna be fine.
good luck.


----------



## Pestclearuk (Mar 1, 2014)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> if your neighbours are happy now then all will be fine.
> councils only allow domestic pets and believe it or not chickens but only hens.lol
> Its down to neighbours excepting.
> after 2yrs your enclosures become a fixture.
> ...



So peterarobertson do you think I should write a letter to the council? Or just be quite and try being good for 2 years then hopefully by then my business and the wife's business will take off and we can buy the house lol


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Phone and ask to speak to your housing officer, invite them to visit and see how well the animals are kept and also to talk to the neighbours. This will go a long way to gaining their confidence and permission. They generally don't like saying no - so if you can engage them positively then you are on to a winner


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

don't call or invite anybody.
if neighbours happy youl never hear from council.
after 2 years in garden its a fixture.
if you invite.
theyl look into.
hornets nest that's not needed.
my names peter by the way.lol


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe your neighbors could write a letter to the council and just say that they are awfully sorry but they did not know they had new neighbors and that they thought it was the old ones up to the same old tricks. 
They could go on to say that they have now met you and that you are a nice person and that they are ever so sorry for wasting the councils time. That they themselves looked into it and that your monkeys and ferrets are legal pets so that they have no problems with you keeping them. 

I don't really know as I have never been in your situation. What Peter said sounds like a good idea but if you are already on their radar will they not be checking on if you have done as you have been told? If they will be checking then go with the letter idea. 

-Elina


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Elina
They acted on a neighbours complaint.
council cant give permission as its in council regs about pets
they wont follow up as there's no complaint now.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what's council housing?

government housing?... subsidized rent?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

HABU said:


> what's council housing?
> 
> government housing?... subsidized rent?


Council housing is where the property is owned by the local council government and the rent is either free, or very heavily subsidized based on your circumstances (low income, unemployed, homeless). Once you are given a council housing you get to keep it even after you get a job etc. although the amount the rent is subsidized will change based on your income.. but if you break the tenancy agreement they can be strict. There are usually long waiting lists for people to get into council properties.

After a certain amount of years you can buy the property from the council, at a subsidized rate.

They are legally the landlord, and most councils will heavily limit the amount of pets permitted but each council can make exceptions for each property if they decide to.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Council housing is where the property is owned by the local council government and the rent is either free, or very heavily subsidized based on your circumstances (low income, unemployed, homeless). Once you are given a council housing you get to keep it even after you get a job etc. although the amount the rent is subsidized will change based on your income.. but if you break the tenancy agreement they can be strict. There are usually long waiting lists for people to get into council properties.
> 
> After a certain amount of years you can buy the property from the council, at a subsidized rate.
> 
> They are legally the landlord, and most councils will heavily limit the amount of pets permitted but each council can make exceptions for each property if they decide to.


so people can afford marmosets but can't pay their rent?

so the taxpayer subsidizes marmoset owners so that they can buy stuff for marmosets instead of paying to keep a roof over their heads?

just trying to figure it out...:whistling2:


----------



## Pestclearuk (Mar 1, 2014)

HABU said:


> so people can afford marmosets but can't pay their rent?
> 
> so the taxpayer subsidizes marmoset owners so that they can buy stuff for marmosets instead of paying to keep a roof over their heads?
> 
> just trying to figure it out...:whistling2:


No I pay my full rent and council tax and normal tax just like anyone else, a council house does not mean you live for free! Lol if only and yes I have a council house that I pay for and yes I paid for my marmosets just as I pay all my other bills, just because you have a council house it does not mean that you live for free or a lay about and don't work for your information both myself and my partner work so therefore we are was able to buy our monkeys and anything else we may have. The council are just like another landlord don't pay your rent, break the rules and you can be chucked out its unfair to tarnish everyone with the same brush and think every council person it's like someone of the Jeremy Karl show


----------

